# Free floating Utricularia graminifolia.



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

I got these free floating UG. they grow like weeds in my tank entangled on various plants. I tried to remove as much as I can but still can't eradicate them. However when I tried to plant them in the substrate they died. My tank is medium light tank with co2, dosed with 4ppm of nitrate in the form of potassium nitrate and 1ml of comprehensive 3 times per week. Tank is 15G DIY long tank. Substrate Ada Amazonia. Any idea how to plant these UG?? 

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

try attaching then to rocks & driftwood instead.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

You do realize this is a carnivorous plant? Bladderwort, named for the little vacuole type of bladders with a 'trigger that sucks in really small creatures when touched. If this plant is being kept in a shrimp breeding tank, it might be capturing baby shrimp. I know of someone who was using it in a fish breeding tank and it was capturing small fish partially by the head or tail.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> try attaching then to rocks & driftwood instead.


OK, will try this tomorrow, it's late here in Malaysia 


GrampsGrunge said:


> You do realize this is a carnivorous plant? Bladderwort, named for the little vacuole type of bladders with a 'trigger that sucks in really small creatures when touched. If this plant is being kept in a shrimp breeding tank, it might be capturing baby shrimp. I know of someone who was using it in a fish breeding tank and it was capturing small fish partially by the head or tail.


Yup, I fully aware of its nature. Currently only have one Betta, 7 Harlequin, one amano and some tiniest ramhorn snail I ever seen.









Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

That "free floating UG" is _Utricularia gibba_, a rapid growing pest in most aquariums. _Utricularia graminifolia_ is used for carpets and such. I can see how people confuse the two since they use the initials UG to describe _U. graminifolia_.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Monster Fish said:


> That "free floating UG" is _Utricularia gibba_, a rapid growing pest in most aquariums. _Utricularia graminifolia_ is used for carpets and such. I can see how people confuse the two since they use the initials UG to describe _U. graminifolia_.


Icic, maybe this UG (Gibba) hitchhiking into my tank along with UG(Graminifolia)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Definitely looks like Utricularia gibba to me.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I only see Gibba in the picture, I don't see any graminifolia. Also some sort of Riccia.


----------



## John Wong (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks everyone   

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------

